# Something went "pop." Could it be a rib?!



## nabigus (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm just getting over the flu and bronchitis, and it's been a long haul. I've been coughing and coughing (and did I mention coughing?) like crazy, and yesterday I both heard and felt something in my ribs give a little "pop!" Now I feel like I've got a pulled muscle on my rib cage under my boob, and it hurts to lie on it, roll over, reach for something etc. When I'm lying down I can also feel a lump on one of my ribs.

Not to be paranoid, but could I have done damage to a rib? Or is it more likely a pulled muscle? Anyone got experience with this sort of thing?

TIA!
nancy


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

That happened to me once. I just chalked it up to a pulled muscle as well. I get lumps in my muscles all the time if I overuse them or if I've pulled them. Mine eventually went away (very very very gradually) and I just took pain meds while it went away. Sorry you got hurt.


----------



## nabigus (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks, Kathryn!
I sneezed this afternoon and almost cried from the pain, so called my midwife, who said I probably either cracked a rib or separated cartilage. In either case, not much to do except wait it out. Who knew!


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah, they can't set a broken rib very easy. :LOL My sister broke one of her ribs when she was six months old (long story) and it eventually healed up all on it's own.







Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## foreverinbluejeans (Jun 21, 2004)

I had pneumonia while pregnant and broke two ribs coughing. The breaks were confirmed by x-ray after birth. It was 16 years ago and I still have pain in those ribs.


----------



## myrrhmaid (Aug 20, 2002)

I think it's called pleurisy or it's a pleurisy related malady. I had that happen to me when I was selling custom made jewelry in a mall. I wanted to just fall to the floor everytime I coughed or moved! I WAS really afraid i'd be flopping around the floor of this mall!! It was *AWFUL!*!! It did take some time for recovery. It's an inflammation of the rib cartilage. and coughing can dislocate, sprain or break the ribs.

boy, that was a few lifetimes ago...


----------



## mzfern (Nov 16, 2004)

It's much more likely that you have a rib out of alignment than a cracked rib. See a chiropractor! They help your rib back into its proper place. I've had a rib "out" before and it feels just like you're describing -- hurts like heck and a lump. My chiropractor (DH!) adjusted me and it felt better nearly immediately! No pain meds necessary (not that they would do any good anyway considering it's a structural problem). Good luck!


----------



## nabigus (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the help! I'll definitely get it checked out.


----------

